# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Entrevista a  Alfonso Velásquez Tuesta

## Sierra Exportadora

*"Es más la demanda por los productos peruanos que la oferta en el mercado"* 
Tras diez meses en su cargo, el titular del *SIEX* habla sobre las oportunidades que se abren para los pequeños productores del interior del país, cuando trabajan asociados. El trabajo del SIEX está enfocado hoy en que el pequeño productor nacional pueda disfrutar del boom agro exportador que vive el Perú.  *¿Qué trabajo se ha venido realizando con los gobiernos locales y regionales?* 
Nuestro mayor aporte en estos meses ha sido articular planes de negocio como el mecanismo a través del cual se fomenta la inclusión productiva. Estos planes nos permiten, en función de la demanda del mercado y con compradores existentes, organizar a los productores y convencerlos de la mejora en su calidad productiva y organizacional a través de los consorcios o de la asociación.  *¿Por qué es importante este aspecto?* 
A través de nuestro apoyo  los productores mejoran en su productividad, como en el caso del café, cacao, quinua y trucha. Esa mejora hay que articularla al mercado. Porque muchas veces mejoras la productividad pero no tienes el mercado escrito y cautivo, entonces sales a buscar de forma indistinta.  *¿Cómo incorporar al pequeño productor al mercado?* 
Todo lo que el Perú produce debidamente articulado y con calidad se vende. Es más la demanda por los productos peruanos que la oferta. Como en el caso de los pimientos, alcachofas o mango. Lo que falta es producción y la labor nuestra es que el pequeño productor nacional, sobre todo andino, pueda disfrutar del boom agroexportador que hoy vive nuestra patria.  *¿Pero cómo convencer a un pequeño productor para que forme parte de la cadena exportadora?* 
Hay que aclarar que los productores andinos no van a exportar mañana. Estamos iniciando un proceso de mejora de la calidad productiva de los pequeños articulados. Sierra Exportadora, al margen de la crisis, está preparando conceptualmente a los productores para que produzcan más y mejor, asociándolos para que tengan cantidad que exportar y dándoles elementos de calidad y normas técnicas para que puedan ser parte de la demanda.  *¿Cómo trabajar la inclusión productiva en función a la reducción de los* *conflictos sociales?* 
Definidos los productos que tienen potencial de desarrollo en los territorios de los municipios o regiones, que son fruto de la decisión política de cada autoridad iniciamos el proceso de sensibilización. Pero hay localidades que no tienen productos definidos y nosotros apoyamos con las parcelas demostrativas o en la integración para que mejoren sus procesos productivos, su calidad y se integren a la marca colectiva. Es un tema de decisión porque lo que motiva los reclamos sociales es un tema económico. La mejora de los ingresos se alcanza incrementando la producción.  *Uno de los productos bandera que ha promovido en su gestión han sido los berries...* 
Es una de las más grandes satisfacciones que tenemos. Es un proceso lento y, ojo, que es una inversión alta por hectárea, pero lo resaltante es que no solo hubo propuesta de inversión pública, hecha por SIEX y los gobiernos regionales, sino desde el lado privado. Ha sido la respuesta más significativa.  *¿Qué tan rentable es este producto?* 
Es sumamente rentable, por eso es que las grandes empresas lo están aceptando. Este programa es interesante porque permite invitar al pequeño productor para que sea parte de este boom. La meta es llegar a 5.000 hectáreas en 10 años.Temas similares: Artículo: Asumió cargo como presidente de Sierra Exportadora, Alfonso Velásquez Tuesta Video de Entrevista a Dr. Rodomiro Ortiz - Biotecnología y Transgénicos Article: Velásquez: Se usarán todas las herramientas del mercado para garantizar abastecimiento de azúcar Entrevista con Daniel Gonzaga, gerente general de Natura Perú !Guá... las uvas! (Entrevista)

----------

